# Need a single T with b/w design on heather or ash. Where should I go?



## mercy (Jul 19, 2013)

Where is a good place to get single t-shirts printed? I don't know much about different printing styles and there are so many places that I don't know where to start. 

My design is black and white and I want it on white, heather, or ash. 

Just looking for a high quality t-shirt for myself.

thanks


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

I would recommend any shop that has a DTG printer. No shop is likely going to want to expose and setup a screen for a single print, unless you're willing to pay a lot $$ for the one shirt. 

Any shop with Direct To Garment capability will probably do it for no more than $15


----------



## mercy (Jul 19, 2013)

dynamikgraphics said:


> I would recommend any shop that has a DTG printer. No shop is likely going to want to expose and setup a screen for a single print, unless you're willing to pay a lot $$ for the one shirt.
> 
> Any shop with Direct To Garment capability will probably do it for no more than $15


so would zazzle be about the same quality as anywhere else? i like their prices, website, and convenience of use but I have my reserves about how the quality would turn out.


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

My fiancee' got a shirt from CafePress.com. It was a light blue with autocross cones on the front. Just an orange print. 

I've designed a couple of shirts for Trivotti Clothing. They sent me samples of the prints on charcoal grey shirts. Both were DTG printed, and they look fantastic.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is this a prototype of a shirt you want to mass produce or just a 1 off for yourself?...


----------



## mercy (Jul 19, 2013)

royster13 said:


> Is this a prototype of a shirt you want to mass produce or just a 1 off for yourself?...


just for me. that's why I only need one.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dynamikgraphics said:


> Any shop with Direct To Garment capability will probably do it for no more than $15


We would be more than that for a one-off T.


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

binki said:


> We would be more than that for a one-off T.


Screen printed or DTG?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dynamikgraphics said:


> Screen printed or DTG?


dtg, we charge $18-$25 depending on what we have to do and how fast it is needed.


----------



## mercy (Jul 19, 2013)

Now that it's been established that DTG is what I need my question is...

Are there different levels of DTG printing quality? If so, who does a quality DTG print job?


----------

